# Beautiful ambrosia maple.



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2020)

I finished this one up today. The ambrosia maple really makes the piece. 12" w 4" friction polish and wax finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice! Love the shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice work. Nice wood!

I have a log of nice Ambrosia Maple. I started carving a bowl out of a chunk later last summer. After about an hour of difficult hewing, I hit an embedded nail with my hand forged bowl adze. Haven't touched that log since but now you've got me thinking about it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2020)

Woo. Thats a beauty!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2020)

That's gorgeous brother, beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice. Finish looks flawless. What type wax do you typically use on a finish like this? Really nice job on shape and finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 15, 2020)

Great shape and a beautiful piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 15, 2020)

Well done! Great looking ambrosia!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice, but I have to admit that I looked at that first pic and thought you had, for some reason, created a giant ambrosia maple replica of a jelly bean

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2020)

phinds said:


> Very nice, but I have to admit that I looked at that first pic and thought you had, for some reason, created a giant ambrosia maple replica of a jelly bean



I had a similar thought on the first photo. The rest really show off a gorgeous piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice job turning and finishing. Nice wood too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 16, 2020)

All around a beautiful bowl,nice work greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Very nice. Finish looks flawless. What type wax do you typically use on a finish like this? Really nice job on shape and finish.


It's just some simple shellawax eee polishing wax. I use some after sanding, then apply the friction polish, and then polish that with the wax again. Easy and quick. And it comes out satiny smooth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 16, 2020)

What’s this? Greg actually turns??? Haha looks great man and I love the shape. What do you use to undercut the shoulder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> What’s this? Greg actually turns??? Haha looks great man and I love the shape. What do you use to undercut the shoulder


Yes my brother, the shop is finally near completion and I can at least turn again. I used a hollowing tool that I made, works great for stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2020)

I've got a roughed out bowl of ambrosia maple. After seeing this, can't wait until it's dry so I can finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2020)

Soft and delicate finish on a strikingly nice bowl! Like the tool you made. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful bowl Greg! BTW, if you ever make any more of those hollowing tools, put me down for one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful bowl Greg! BTW, if you ever make any more of those hollowing tools, put me down for one...


Funny, mikey just asked me the same thing.
I have some stainless steel blanks lazered out but I just haven't had the time to work on them. To make these I do them and nothing else because they are so labor intensive, all done by hand. Lots of grinding, filling, and sanding before they can be polished. There isn't a sharp edge on them anywhere other than the cutter. It's been many years since I sold them, maybe someday I can get back to them. But not at this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 16, 2020)

Inside curves like this bowl can be much more difficult to turn compared to outside curves, but you did a great job on this one. Wonderful finish too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 29, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful bowl Greg! BTW, if you ever make any more of those hollowing tools, put me down for one...



yep. I’ll take one too.


----------

